# Let's see your lathe stands



## Dan Masshardt

I'm getting a midi lathe and want to build a stand.  I need some inspiration.  

Anybody willing to post a picture of your shop made mini/midi lathe stand?

Thanks.


----------



## opfoto

I use an old chemistry lab type table I found back in the day (mid 80's). Steel frame w/ 1 inch thick slate....Very heavy.....PITA if I have to move it!!!! Fits my mini with the extension.


----------



## Sataro

Dan, I just purchased a Delta 46-460 last month. I needed a stand & decided to make do with what I had. I modified it to consolidate some of my equipment. Very plain jane, but it works for me. It make not look that sturdy but all I turn is pens, so it works ok for me.


----------



## toddlajoie

I used the one that came with my super cheap HF lathe. Covered the top with a scrap piece of subfloor. drilled holes to match my mini-jet, and had over half of the thing left for other stuff (mostly collecting shavings, dust and scraps of sandpaper....) Sadly, no photos at the moment...


----------



## Dan Masshardt

toddlajoie said:


> I used the one that came with my super cheap HF lathe. Covered the top with a scrap piece of subfloor. drilled holes to match my mini-jet, and had over half of the thing left for other stuff (mostly collecting shavings, dust and scraps of sandpaper....) Sadly, no photos at the moment...



I'll just have to use my imagination.


----------



## asyler

not much to lookat .. 2-2x4 8, 1 2x8 8
few 2 1/2 screws


----------



## JohnGreco

Things are a bit messy below deck but it's a simple table that I made a bit on the tall side so I don't have to hunch forward (I've had back surgery).

Edit- Got the picture to upload now


----------



## Sandy H.

Here's mine.  One of the few things that I've actually gotten right.

It is a basic flip top bench made with MDF and various scraps.  It uses a pipe for the pivot and homemade pull pins to lock the top in place.  On the top in the picture is the lathe and on the bottom is the belt sander and scroll saw which nest together very well.  The drawer is full of lathe related stuff.

Sandy.


----------



## NittanyLion

Sataro said:


> Dan, I just purchased a Delta 46-460 last month. I needed a stand & decided to make do with what I had. I modified it to consolidate some of my equipment. Very plain jane, but it works for me. It make not look that sturdy but all I turn is pens, so it works ok for me.



Nice stand Billy.....inspires me to build something better.  

Dan, so what lathe are you going for?


----------



## Dan Masshardt

Briskar said:


> Nice stand Billy.....inspires me to build something better.
> 
> Dan, so what lathe are you going for?



Jet 1226. See John's pic above.


----------



## dansills

*IMO Harbor Freight's best product*

I own three of these now and wouldn't trade them for the world.  Very, very sturdy and well built.  I highly recommend them and was pointed o them by others here on the IAP.  I tried to find the thread where they were previously discussed but couldn't.  Here's the link:

Wood Workbench - 60" Wood Workbench w/ 4 Drawers


----------



## leaycraft

I use the PSI stand- Has worked out well.


----------



## RetiredJake

Dan,

Here's a picture taken right after I made this one. No turning yet, that's why it looks so clean. Made of MDF. I got the plans from ShopSmith magazine. They can also be found at plansnow.com.

Weighs a lot and really dampens any vibrations. 

Jake


----------



## dogcatcher

I am disabled and unable to stand in front of the lathe, but I can stand if I use a bar stool for assistance.  A standard height desk works great for me.  Every thing n the shop is set at that level and I can sit/stand and keep going for several hours at a time.


----------



## healeydays

Don't have pictures to share, but I took the metal base from an antique singer pedal sewing machine, put a wooden deck on it, and bolted my Jet to it.  Works great...


----------



## longbeard

Sataro said:


> Dan, I just purchased a Delta 46-460 last month. I needed a stand & decided to make do with what I had. I modified it to consolidate some of my equipment. Very plain jane, but it works for me. It make not look that sturdy but all I turn is pens, so it works ok for me.


 

Nice stand Billy, I like it. Looks very functional and appears that everything is at your arms reach.

I use an old office desk, metal frame with the top being metal also but with the wood look on top. About an inch short hieght wise, but it works....for now.


----------



## Richard Gibson

Jet 1220 but would hold bigger. Since this picture I put a tool holder on one end and Grinding Wheel on the other end.


----------



## Alzey

Got the idea from a google search on lathe bench.  The short wall has 3 50 lbs sand bags. Nice thing is no legs sticking out the front to trip on. Top board is a 2x8.


----------



## monophoto

Mine isn't really worth a picture.  My original design was a simple table on wheels, but it has 'evolved' over time.

I started with the support structure from an old gas grill.  I bought a 2x6 that I cut into three pieces, and then edge-glued them to form a table top that I mounted on top of the grill base.   I ripped a short length of 2x4 at an angle, and mounted it on the left edge, and then drilled holes to hold tools.  

Later, I added a 3" strip of plywood on the back of the table with additional tool holes.

My latest 'enhancement' was to construct a holder for finishing bottles that I mounted on the side.  This was an open-ended box - the top was a scrap of 1/2" particle board with 2 1/2" holes, the bottom was some 1/4" plywood, one side was some of that 1/2" particle board, while the other side was some 1/4".  I left it open-ended so that I could more easily deal with the sawdust and wood chips that will accumulate in the box over time.

It's ugly and flimsy - but it's adequate for my minilathe, and it fits in my shop.


----------



## ossaguy

Dan Masshardt said:


> I'm getting a midi lathe and want to build a stand. I need some inspiration.
> 
> Anybody willing to post a picture of your shop made mini/midi lathe stand?
> 
> Thanks.


 

I used the steel cart that Sears sells as a base unit,and made some mods.It's a good unit,and the brakes on the casters are nice




Steve.


----------



## brownsfn2

I have made this stand.  I think the plan came from Wood Magazine or Shop Notes.  It has worked well so far.  Very sturdy.


----------



## GaryMGg

I don't have any pics and the stand I made has been repurposed.
It's basically a Sawhorse on steroids. 
Instead of a 2X4 sawhorse, I made mine using a straight grained board of douglas fir milled square to 2" X 10" X about 60" long.
The leg stretchers are 2X6's and are connected using half-lap joints.
If you do any woodwork, it'd take about 3-4 hours to make.
I looks like the typical stand the older Grizzly G1067Z had only made with heavy wood rather than bent sheet metal.
The top of each "A" which forms each side of the sawhorse is flat and far enough apart
(connected using a half-lapped 2X6 on edge) so the top is bolted to the 2X6.
The lathe then bolts to the top.


----------



## Glenn McCullough

You need to get that set up dirty!!!


ossaguy said:


> Dan Masshardt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting a midi lathe and want to build a stand. I need some inspiration.
> 
> Anybody willing to post a picture of your shop made mini/midi lathe stand?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the steel cart that Sears sells as a base unit,and made some mods.It's a good unit,and the brakes on the casters are nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve.
Click to expand...


----------



## skiprat

ossaguy said:


> I used the steel cart that Sears sells as a base unit,and made some mods.It's a good unit,and the brakes on the casters are nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve.


 
What an amazing picture!! :biggrin: That cart is WAY under-utilised !!!


----------



## Sataro

ossaguy said:


> Dan Masshardt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting a midi lathe and want to build a stand. I need some inspiration.
> 
> Anybody willing to post a picture of your shop made mini/midi lathe stand?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the steel cart that Sears sells as a base unit,and made some mods.It's a good unit,and the brakes on the casters are nice
> 
> Steve.
Click to expand...

 
Nice cart Steve! Nice job of consolidating everything.


----------



## Wdcrvr

Used 2x10 pine ... glued end pieces together ... stretchers between ends held against ends with mortise & tenon joint plus removable bench bolts.  Lower stretcher assembly is ~10 high and holds couple of bags of sand for extra ballast.  

Tom


----------



## Turned Around

Mine's pretty simple. I got it from Lowe's at 60% off because it was "damaged". HA! A small brace on the inside and it was good as new.


----------



## GaryMGg

Tom's stand is the *mini-beast*.
Nice.


----------



## ossaguy

Wdcrvr said:


> Used 2x10 pine ... glued end pieces together ... stretchers between ends held against ends with mortise & tenon joint plus removable bench bolts. Lower stretcher assembly is ~10 high and holds couple of bags of sand for extra ballast.
> 
> Tom


 


Wow,what a beautifully designed/made stand!





Steve


----------



## monark88

Here's mine. Ignore the junk stored where it ought not be stored.


----------



## sbwertz

Here is the one my husband built me.  The little wooden tabs are to keep it from walking off the table when I'm rounding a bowl blank.


----------



## Deadhead

If you know someone with a welder, here's something to think about. I made it so I can disassemble it. It has a tool holder, and later added a lamp. I also put a 2" x 1/4" peice of flat steel across the back a 1/4" off the back so I can mount my dust collector and a holder for live and dead centers.


----------



## papaturner

This is what I use,the only change is the lathe. I now use a Delta.
Considering a set of caster to become a bit more mobile.


----------



## glycerine

This pic was before I finished it.  I have since added a drawer just underneath the top.  Still haven't finished "flooring" the bottom with 2 x 4s...


----------



## Dan Masshardt

Thanks for all the responses.  I love the iap forums and how everybody jumps right in. Makes it such a fun, informative and inspirational place.


----------



## seamus7227

Check out this disaster!


----------



## Russknan

Here are some pics of my bench. They show a progression from when I first attached the lathe, to having attached the grinder and Wolverine jig (good decision!), to the final caster setup. With regard to the last, because my shop is "intimate", I needed to be able to move the lathe, but wanted it to be steady when in place. I first tried retractible casters from Rockwell which you can see in two of the photos. They were a very BAD idea, since they are engaged one at a time and the lathe is mounted off-center for easy access. I had to be VERY careful to engage the heavier side of the bench first, then the lighter side. Otherwise, there was a real danger of the whole business tipping over. After awhile, I discovered that there is a type of caster called "Total Lock". Also sold by Rockler and others. To use them, in this case, I had to remove the equipment from the bench, cut about 4" off the bottom of the legs, and mount the caster permanently to the underside. When engaged, they put a "brake" on each wheel to prevent rolling, but ALSO have two sets of gear teeth that engage and prevent the caster from swiveling. I found that, maneuvering the bench so that the casters all face to one side or the other before locking, the bench is about as sturdy as if it were resting on its own legs. This was a wonderful discovery, and I highly recommend it if you need portability. Russ


----------



## randyrls

Dan;  This is my lathe stand.  On top is a shelf for tools and turning items.   Under the shelf are  several lights to light the work and a magnetic strip to hold bushings.    In the back you can see a dust collection hood to keep shavings and  dust in the dust collector.   The shelf underneath is for heavy objects  like chucks and etc.  On the left is sandpaper strips in order for  sanding blanks.  On the right is a drilling size chart, tool rest, hex  key for chuck, and centering gauge.  At the rear is a power strip where  everything plugs in.  Below the table top is an emergency stop switch.   The lathe is raised up on 2" blocks to allow for easy cleaning and to  store turning tools during turning.  Casters are on removable arms that make it more stable during moves.


----------



## Gary Beasley

I used an old 6 drawer bedroom dresser for my first real lathe, a Rockler Excelsior with extension. I screwed blocks down on top to seat the end frames from the inside to keep it from creeping off. The 6 drawers were really handy for storing tools, parts and supplies.


----------



## Russknan

One more thing. You can buy an LED light at Lowes for $20 that will clamp onto whatever you want. I have it clamped to my tailstock. It has rubber(?) jaws that are not that sticky. I got some "waffle anti-rug slide stuff" that my wife had, cut a couple of pieces, and attached them to the jaws of the clamp with double-side carpet tape. The glue on the tape is inclined to weep, so I put a piece of plastic between the jaws until things settled. Anyway, on my Nova DVR, there is a great place to clamp it to the tailstock so that the headlamp is directly over whatever I am turning. And, if there is an "incident" there is nothing to shatter. Not too bad for $20, I think. Russ


----------



## Dan Masshardt

Russknan said:


> One more thing. You can buy an LED light at Lowes for $20 that will clamp onto whatever you want. I have it clamped to my tailstock. It has rubber(?) jaws that are not that sticky. I got some "waffle anti-rug slide stuff" that my wife had, cut a couple of pieces, and attached them to the jaws of the clamp with double-side carpet tape. The glue on the tape is inclined to weep, so I put a piece of plastic between the jaws until things settled. Anyway, on my Nova DVR, there is a great place to clamp it to the tailstock so that the headlamp is directly over whatever I am turning. And, if there is an "incident" there is nothing to shatter. Not too bad for $20, I think. Russ



I have a little les from Ikea.  I'll gave to check out the lowes one too.


----------



## dbarrash

*Not Really Nice*

Here is my $20 HF stand.........but it works...........And yes workshop on my balcony.  Dave

See attachment


----------



## beck3906

Dan,
Thanks for starting this thread.  I too am looking at building a stand for my lathe and this gives me several ideas.


----------



## Dan Masshardt

I'm sure ill do something different eventually, but for the time being I needed something to mount the lathe on so I made this from 4 2x4s and some deck screws.


----------



## dbledsoe

My wood lathe site on an old cabinet base I had in the shop. For my 10x14 metal lathe, I bought this tool chest from HF. There is a storage section under the top, but it is not usable with the lathe in place. Four drawers hold the tooling handy, and a low shelf for junk - as you can see. It came with wheels and is just the right height.
As you can see, I don't clean up often.


----------



## PenPal

Dan, I choose to sit down on a draughtsman adjustable air chair at mid height lots of changes however mounting on my home made welded steel frame with 1 1/4 inch laminated top, the variable 240 - 415 volt control in the brown box left the small higher table mounted on a strong post houses the bearing press at eye height to press pens, under now clear tons of room motor on the bench rear clear between lathe rails so dust extraction through the rails of the lathe, buffing set up alongside the press. Still seated turn left to my design pen mill.

Works wonders for me no fatigue turning.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## Russknan

One more thing. You can buy an LED light at Lowes for $20 that will clamp onto whatever you want. I have it clamped to my tailstock. It has rubber(?) jaws that are not that sticky. I got some "waffle anti-rug slide stuff" that my wife had, cut a couple of pieces, and attached them to the jaws of the clamp with double-side carpet tape. The glue on the tape is inclined to weep, so I put a piece of plastic between the jaws until things settled. Anyway, on my Nova DVR, there is a great place to clamp it to the tailstock so that the headlamp is directly over whatever I am turning. And, if there is an "incident" there is nothing to shatter. Not too bad for $20, I think. Russ[/QUOTE]

I have a little les from Ikea.  I'll gave to check out the lowes one too.[/QUOTE]

Dan, a bunch of the guys in my local woodturning club have Ikea lights. After I brought my LED from Lowes in for "show and tell", they went out and bought the Lowes version. I have been unable, lately, to find the lamp on their website, but here is a pic of it clamped to my lathe. Russ


----------



## cal91666

After lurking and absorbing a lot of great information from the great membership here at IAP I decided to make my first post and showoff my recently finished lathe stand/workstation.


----------



## mpmopc

*Jet lathe stand*

Here is my stand. Jet 1221 VS
Phil


----------



## turnin4fun

I just found one of these benches on craigslist, is it high enough for your lathe? I am six foot and am wondering if I put my lathe on it if it going to be high enough without killing my back.

Thanks


----------



## turnin4fun

dansills said:


> I own three of these now and wouldn't trade them for the world.  Very, very sturdy and well built.  I highly recommend them and was pointed o them by others here on the IAP.  I tried to find the thread where they were previously discussed but couldn't.  Here's the link:
> 
> Wood Workbench - 60" Wood Workbench w/ 4 Drawers



I just found one of these benches on craigslist, is it high enough for your lathe? I am six foot and am wondering if I put my lathe on it if it going to be high enough without killing my back.

Thanks


----------



## Tieflyer

I was going to post my new stand but since I can't measure worth crap, it's still 2 inches too long. I have a 1220vs and am having a hard time tracking down the $225 discontinued stand. Picked up a HF stand for their big lathe and chopped it. Missed it by this much!  Too late, too tired to finish tonight. That sucker is strong now though. Held my 300lbs without a wiggle. Not to shabby for only $45!


----------



## Donnie Kennedy

turnin4fun said:


> dansills said:
> 
> 
> 
> I own three of these now and wouldn't trade them for the world.  Very, very sturdy and well built.  I highly recommend them and was pointed o them by others here on the IAP.  I tried to find the thread where they were previously discussed but couldn't.  Here's the link:
> 
> Wood Workbench - 60" Wood Workbench w/ 4 Drawers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just found one of these benches on craigslist, is it high enough for your lathe? I am six foot and am wondering if I put my lathe on it if it going to be high enough without killing my back.
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...


If the money is right and it's not high enough then get a few scraps of 2Xs and jack that lathe up


----------



## jlord

Hi.
Here is a picture of a cabinet I built to hold my Jet 1220 with extension. The top is 30" x 66" with 12 drawers. It also has a 12" disk sander, grinder with sharpening jig & a lighted magnifier. 

The cabinet is wired with 4 plugs on each side & one cord to plug in for power. The face frame & drawer fronts are cut from the same piece of plywood so the grain matches when all assembled. The top is 3/4" plywood & 3/4" MDF & skinned with white laminate & edged with walnut. The pictures show it almost finished. Just have 6 more drawers to make.


----------



## ossaguy

jlord said:


> Hi.
> Here is a picture of a cabinet I built to hold my Jet 1220 with extension. The top is 30" x 66" with 12 drawers. It also has a 12" disk sander, grinder with sharpening jig & a lighted magnifier. The cabinet is wired with 4 plugs on each side & one cord to plug in for power.


 

Wow,what a nice setup!

Steve


----------



## Dan Masshardt

jlord said:


> Hi. Here is a picture of a cabinet I built to hold my Jet 1220 with extension. The top is 30" x 66" with 12 drawers. It also has a 12" disk sander, grinder with sharpening jig & a lighted magnifier. The cabinet is wired with 4 plugs on each side & one cord to plug in for power.



Looks like you have drawer slides in the big open part too?


----------



## jlord

Dan Masshardt said:


> jlord said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. Here is a picture of a cabinet I built to hold my Jet 1220 with extension. The top is 30" x 66" with 12 drawers. It also has a 12" disk sander, grinder with sharpening jig & a lighted magnifier. The cabinet is wired with 4 plugs on each side & one cord to plug in for power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you have drawer slides in the big open part too?
Click to expand...


When finished there are 12 drawers total with slides. Works very well. It rolls on 5" casters.


----------



## Frank Nemke sr

*Singer*



Dan Masshardt said:


> I'm getting a midi lathe and want to build a stand.  I need some inspiration.
> 
> Anybody willing to post a picture of your shop made mini/midi lathe stand?
> 
> Thanks.


  I'm using an old Singer sewing machine base with a peace of formica for th top. Makes it easy to transport, as I demo. at a rock show.


----------



## OZturner

ossaguy said:


> Dan Masshardt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting a midi lathe and want to build a stand. I need some inspiration.
> 
> Anybody willing to post a picture of your shop made mini/midi lathe stand?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the steel cart that Sears sells as a base unit,and made some mods.It's a good unit,and the brakes on the casters are nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve.
Click to expand...

 
Steve, Love your portable Work Bench, The inclusion of the Dust Collector Fan, the Grinder etc., but I think you forgot the most important machine of all.
The "Coffee Maker" , or is that coming on Revision 2
Brian


----------



## turnin4fun

Picked it up for $75, so I can deal with it.


----------



## Tieflyer

Ok, stand has been finished!  Lathe is a Jet 1220vs, now discontinued. I really didn't want to pay $225 for a stand IF I could even get one. Picked up a $45 stand at Harbor Freight, the 46 inch stand, and cut it to the size I needed. Took me a few tries but I got it. The shorter the stand got the stronger it was. Turns out it's pretty darn solid. I did an outdoor demo last weekend and it handled everything. Pretty pleased!


----------



## butchf18a

*My stand*

Cabinet with storage and sharpening center. Tool drawer has no bottom so chips fall through to floor. Whole unit on lockable casters so I can move it for cleaning or whatever.


----------



## Donnie Kennedy

Nothing special here. I bought the factory stand for he 46-460 and re-purposed a workbench for the LA200 I'm resurrecting.


----------



## Alchymist

Some 4X4s, 2X4, plywood,and some glue and screws. Built the stand many years ago, then when the lathe was finished, pressed it into service. Added the back shelving, and done.


----------



## LagniappeRob

Mine looks something like this:





but not that nice...   The drawers come in handy, but could use better slides.


----------



## Cindylee

Well I don't have a homemade stand. I splurged a few years ago and got the Tool Mule.  Have not regretted the choice even once. It may give you some ideas on rigging something for ease of reach for tools, finishes and supplies. Everything I need is in arms reach. 

Please excuse the mess. I turn 8-10 hours a day every day during the week and some weekends so it is not an operating room kind of clean.

IAP Home - Photos - image.jpgIAP Home - Photos - image.jpgIAP Home - Photos - image.jpgIAP Home - Photos - image.jpg


----------



## preacherman

Here is the one I just finished last week while on vacation. I compared a few here on this thread and took a few things I likes and made it with what I had.


----------



## hard hat

it was supposed to be for something else but I needed a new lathe stand so I stole my own project (which also got me out of having to build doors for it). the drawer is haphazardly set on the planer, the rest of the area is filled with bowl blanks.


----------



## NewLondon88

I decided to follow Rob's example.
I can turn quietly while Reginald fetches my tea.


----------



## pfbarney

*My "Shopnotes" stand*

I attached the picture of my stand.  I built it using plans out of Shopnotes magazine.  The extension on the right hand side is removable so if you don't need it you can take it off or not even build it.  It's all MDF and heavy, but you can remove the big panel on the front and stack concrete blocks in their for more weight if needed.  Adjustable shelves on the sides plus a large shelf on the extension.  It also has adjustable feet for leveling.


----------



## deemka

Here is my setup.. The cabinet bellow the lathe stores all my pen blanks. Have about 12 drawers in there


----------



## HamTurns

*My basement workshop*

Here are a couple of pics of my basement workshop.

As you can see I've taken a corner out of the basement workout area between the treadmill and stationary bike.

I like the natural light over the lathe, it helps a lot in final finishing.

Happy Turning
Tom


----------



## fitzman163

*My stand.*

It's not shop made but here it is.


----------



## pesto126

Looks like an older Carba-tec Jim....  Loved that lathe.. lost the banjo... sigh..


----------



## fitzman163

pesto that was my first lathe and I still use it for every pen. The Jet I use for drilling and buffing only. Love that little Carba-Tec it's about 14 years old.


----------



## Leatherman1998

Dan Masshardt said:


> I'm sure ill do something different eventually, but for the time being I needed something to mount the lathe on so I made this from 4 2x4s and some deck screws.



I should try this for my 1221

Levi Woodard 
Sent from my DROID RAZR using Forum Runner


----------



## Dan Masshardt

Leatherman1998 said:


> I should try this for my 1221  Levi Woodard Sent from my DROID RAZR using Forum Runner



Levi - it's still working very well for me.  I added some braces after as well.   I turn green bowl blanks on it without a problem - even with no added weight.  Just can't turn the rpm up to high until it's trued up. 

Pm me if you need more info.


----------



## Band Saw Box

I finished my lathe stand today. It's made as I was planning with 2x4's and 3/4" plywood. It's stands 31" high the top is 14" deep and 39" long which should give me room on the right side of the lathe for tools, sand paper and finish. There is a shelf or bin I guess you could say 12" below the top it about 12" wide and 28' long. I put leg levelers on the so that I can keep it level no matter what the floor is like. I also put a power strip on the back of the stand. I hope to post a picture or two later on in the week when my lathe get's here.


----------



## Marker

Here are the stands, or should I say benches that That I use..... Nothing fancy








.


----------



## Talfalfa33

Here's one out of metro shelving, I've added to it and build a stronger base for it to sit on in order to make it mobile. But everything's there for my needs and easy to locate.


----------



## southernclay

Finally got to bring my lathe home, it's been in dad's barn and I got to go every couple of weeks to turn but brought it home this week and got to mostly set up tonight. Hopefully will be able to turn a couple nights a week after the kids go to bed. No insulation in ceiling of my basement just the walls but set up is on the other side of the house so hopefully no waking the babies so the bride stays happy!

The canoe full of wood is 90% from a recent craigslist find, working on organizing pen kits to go on peg board behind the table and the peg board behind lathe was leftover so made a good splash guard for the pen kits board behind it. Hopefully I'll be able to start showing a few pens off here in the coming weeks.


----------



## Carl Fisher

Here are mine from another thread.


----------



## Cmiles1985

I haven't seen one of these yet. I received a high dollar analyzer mounted to a solid pallet for my customer. After installation, I cut the pallet along the long side (52") to be about 36" wide. I bought about $50 worth of heavy duty (5/8") hardware and 4x4's. The table weighs about 100 lbs. it doesn't move a bit, and has a lot more room since I swapped the old PSI lathe for an HF mini lathe.


----------



## walshjp17

Mine is store bought (lack of imaginative & flatwork skills) from Lowe's.

(Shown in another thread.)


----------



## sschering

I use the stand by grandfather made when he built the lathe..

Sorry about the mess. I've been a little busy this week.


----------



## stevenpetry

Just built this one. Upright corners are 2x2 square tubing, with the rest of the main bench in 2x2 angle iron. The drawer supports and top deck are framed out in 5/8 square tubing. Drawers are about 5" x 17" x 17" and reside on full extension slides. Wood is a mixture of pine, MDF, and leftover piece of walnut ply.  Still have to skin the sides and back and add drawer pulls, but it's pretty much done. Overall measurements are 57W, 36H, 26D. And yes, it's ridiculously heavy!


----------



## stonepecker

BUMP.........BUMP


----------



## TonyL

*HF*



toddlajoie said:


> I used the one that came with my super cheap HF lathe. Covered the top with a scrap piece of subfloor. drilled holes to match my mini-jet, and had over half of the thing left for other stuff (mostly collecting shavings, dust and scraps of sandpaper....) Sadly, no photos at the moment...


 
My friend just bought a second one; they changed the quality of the wood and construction.


----------



## TonyL

*Now that is a lather stand...*



stevenpetry said:


> Just built this one. Upright corners are 2x2 square tubing, with the rest of the main bench in 2x2 angle iron. The drawer supports and top deck are framed out in 5/8 square tubing. Drawers are about 5" x 17" x 17" and reside on full extension slides. Wood is a mixture of pine, MDF, and leftover piece of walnut ply.  Still have to skin the sides and back and add drawer pulls, but it's pretty much done. Overall measurements are 57W, 36H, 26D. And yes, it's ridiculously heavy!


 
Wow!


----------



## TonyL

*It doesn't have to win a beauty contest*



asyler said:


> not much to lookat .. 2-2x4 8, 1 2x8 8
> few 2 1/2 screws


 

I like this one!


----------



## TonyL

*Very nice!*



Carl Fisher said:


> Here are mine from another thread.


 Did you build it?


----------



## shastastan

Here's one I made.  A friend gave me a 1 1/4" piece of mdf for the top.  The sides, doors and back are 1/2" mdf.  The frame is from construction grade doug fir 2/4"s.  It's a very heavy table.  It was no picnic bolting the 1221 onto it either.


----------



## TonyL

Very nice! My friend built a similar for me. This is a very nice design. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Dan Masshardt

shastastan said:


> Here's one I made.  A friend gave me a 1 1/4" piece of mdf for the top.  The sides, doors and back are 1/2" mdf.  The frame is from construction grade doug fir 2/4"s.  It's a very heavy table.  It was no picnic bolting the 1221 onto it either.



Nice. 

 Btw, you'll find that tool holder useless if you ever change the belt.


----------



## billybow

asyler said:


> not much to lookat .. 2-2x4 8, 1 2x8 8
> few 2 1/2 screws



I love this lathe, it is the same one that I have.... Very good started lathe... I think!!!


----------



## shastastan

Dan Masshardt said:


> shastastan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one I made.  A friend gave me a 1 1/4" piece of mdf for the top.  The sides, doors and back are 1/2" mdf.  The frame is from construction grade doug fir 2/4"s.  It's a very heavy table.  It was no picnic bolting the 1221 onto it either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice.
> 
> Btw, you'll find that tool holder useless if you ever change the belt.
Click to expand...


Have you changed the belt on yours, Dan?  I messed up the spindle and faceplate because I didn't realize it has set screws.  I had to replace the spindle.  That was no easy job for me.  Jet changed the spindle design so the instructions in the manual didn't help much either.  Today was the 1st day I used this lathe.  I really like it a lot better than the 1014vs.


----------



## Dan Masshardt

Yes. You have to change the belt if you are going to rough out bowls.  

For pens it's usually on high all the time.


----------



## shastastan

Dan Masshardt said:


> Yes. You have to change the belt if you are going to rough out bowls.
> 
> For pens it's usually on high all the time.



Oops!  Sorry Dan.  I was thinking belt replacement rather than changing on the pulleys.  I agree that the tool holder is in the way.  I'm going to move it to the tail stock end.  I don't take the tail stock off that often.  I may have to add a piece of wood below the switch though since I bumped it off with my hip yesterday.

My apologies to the OP for going off topic here.


----------

